# Design



## Eroy (Jun 28, 2016)

So im planning to start a clothing line but i have a problem, I'm not that good at drawing and i dont know how to digitally design and edit at the moment. I'm planning to take classes to learn it tho like graphic design or something. Do any of you guys went to the same issue I have? And if so how did you deal with it? And are there any websites i can go to and have them design something i want ? Thank you.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Eroy said:


> So im planning to start a clothing line but i have a problem, I'm not that good at drawing and i dont know how to digitally design and edit at the moment. I'm planning to take classes to learn it tho like graphic design or something. Do any of you guys went to the same issue I have? And if so how did you deal with it? And are there any websites i can go to and have them design something i want ? Thank you.


Contact the local art college and hire some fashion design students.

I hope you have plenty of money to start things.


----------



## janeyummy (Apr 22, 2016)

many people have their own design, you may just need to print them out for them. and if you want to find someone to design for you, you can find some students, they are cheap and creative. or we can also help screen printing for you.


----------



## Eroy (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you own a screen printing business? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## charlie9751 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi.
I have a similar problem....I just can't draw, so I use www.fivver.com You can find what you need for just $5.00
Good luck,
Charlie


----------

